# Lighting my discus tank



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi,

Just need your thoughts on what sort of T5 bulb i should go for

The tank is 700lt and i am fitting 3x150w 8k MH bulbs and want to use these for the midday burst for around 4 hours.

Tank will be heavily planted with a large glosso foreground / midground and ferns in the background.

Then the plan is to use 4 x 55w T5 bulbs for around 3 hours either side, which will be powered by dimmable ballasts and will dim up and down over the 3 hours.

Have seen a wide range of opinions of what K i could use for the T5s in this sort of setup, from daylight to 10000k.

What do you think i should go for?

Many thanks,
James


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone?

Also would a tube like this work the same as for example a Geissman 6000k tube?

Thanks


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Well nobody else has answered so I may as well give you my thoughts! I think the main concern is whether you like the look of the colour rendition. I've tried a fair range of different aquatic bulbs and all did ok. Personally I like the 'daylight' bulbs, but I think you might be able to get them cheaper than on a site selling them to people to combat S.A.D.!


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

lol did not even realise that.. thanks for the feedback, found the t5 54w phillips 6500k ones for £3 odd so pretty good

Currently use the arcadia plant pro with an 8k MH light and it gives really nice look when both are on, but a little too purple when its just the plant pros. 

I think your right about the daylights, the interpet compacts i had were pretty good, but for around £3 if they don't work out its not going to be much to swap them 

James


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

If the 4x t5s are 2 in front of each other like this ll ll then I would go with daylight up front and 10,000k for the back...it should really make the blue diamonds and such glow!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi James,

Have you considered 80w HO T5 (1449mm)?

The D&D (AKA Giesemann) Midday 6000K are supposed to be excellent for colour rendition and plant growth. Some mix these with the D&D Aqua Flora for reds and blues.

These are the units I'm gettting for my 6x2x2' -

http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/d-d-t5-razor-light

Check out the gull-wing reflectors too.

Have you got the cabinet sorted yet?

Still going for a 7ft glosso carpet!? Man, you're brave. I planted Jeremy Gay's 4ft Iwagumi with glosso, it took two of us six hours...


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback all

eklikewhoa -

Good idea, think i will try that out when its all setup 

George -

I did consider those, but cost wise i am trying to reduce it, already just tipping over 2k without the discus or plants  I will probably stagger the t5s fixtures so there is an even spread of light, luckily the MHs will do most of the work

This is the setup for the T5s-

2 x T5HO 54w Dimmable Ballasts

2 x Dimming modules for 1v-10v supplied by a member on this forum.

4 x Arcadia IP67 Leads

2 x D&D Mega Twin T5 Reflectors 

All ordered, just have to decide on the lamps now, i did buy 4 x 6500k GE ones when i got the ballast for £12 so i have something, but i am going to probably get some higher quality ones soon.

Tank is ordered, deposit paid for, should be with me on the 20th of next month, latest  Yours?

Glosso is still going to be the main plant in the tank, but... the right side is going to have a big bright sand foreground, midground for the discus, with some rolling hills, like headlands and bays with a gentle gradient that you would see by the coast if you see what i mean??

Luckily i have enlisted the help of my girlfriend to help with the maintenance, all it took was some subtle bribery 

James


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Cool lighting mate. Well done.

I like the 'scape idea. Nice to get the missus in board. It would take a more than subtle bribery for my other half...

My tank's on hold now until we put down some new flooring in the living room. No rush though. One cannot rush these things eh? I'm happy to plan a re-scape of my 33 gal. and I've just acquired a 25 l. nano complete with built-in lighting and filter.

Is that tank and cabinet ready for the 20th of Sept? Please let us see when get them won't you?


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Cheers,

Yep, i am having to reinforce my flooring probably if it goes where i think it will, so looking a few months still for me too

The tank, stand and hood will be ready on the 20th, decided to go for the eheim 2260 instead of the sump, which i missed the delivery for today 

Re-scape will be a nice project to keep the thirst going 

Will take plenty of pictures when it get delivered, no prob

James


----------

